# [video]The Dark Knights rises on hp touchpad



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

the new game by gameloft on hp touchPad!


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

looks good! thx for the vid.... what home launcher are you using?


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

yeahman45 said:


> looks good! thx for the vid.... what home launcher are you using?


apex launcher


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

so how did you get it to run, that's what I want to know. I tried chainfire and the latest gpu drivers, but the environment is still fuzzy

update: if you uninstall the chainfire 3d drivers it works pretty good for the most part


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

What version/date of CM9 are you using? The CM9 I use lags like hell during gaming.


----------

